# Getting Interested in MiDi ArtNet and OSC



## GRoberts510 (Nov 24, 2012)

Anyone got a good system for running a basic show over ArtNet Control? I'm having no luck with HogPC as I don't want to buy a DP8000 juuuust as an artnet node. Also anyone know of a cheaper ArtNet node than the Enttec ODE? It's $275 and that's the cheapest I've been able to find anywhere. I'm currently looking at sending out either DMX over ArtNet ooooooor sending OSC out which would negate the need for an ArtNet node and I would just need an Open Source DMX widget and a simple control program on the PC that the widget was connected to... 

Any thoughts?


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 24, 2012)

Have you seen douglasheriot's DMX Assistant ?
For anyone who works with Art-Net, Artistic Licence's DMX-Workshop is a must.
The Enttec ODE is the least expensive node available, AFAIK.
.


----------



## silicsound (Nov 24, 2012)

IIRC, ArtNet was a stopgap until ACN was developed, and artnet was a proprietary protocol. And as OSC goes its a good protocol, I've used it before in shows, but it is not a good way to stream DMX, there are too may ways for it to go wrong. If you want to go the widget route look at Open ACN Project and I'm sure I've seen a ACN node program that works with a enttec widget some where on the internet.


----------



## GRoberts510 (Nov 24, 2012)

derekleffew said:


> Have you seen douglasheriot's DMX Assistant ?
> For anyone who works with Art-Net, Artistic Licence's DMX-Workshop is a must.
> The Enttec ODE is the least expensive node available, AFAIK.
> .



I have seen DMX assistant but until everyone decides to stop being proprietary douchebags with all the good control software and put it out on the droid market as well I'm SOL on it. I've got a copy of OSCPad on my nexus. Anyone come across open source builds for nodes? Anybody done anything with Arudino yet?


----------



## silicsound (Nov 24, 2012)

GRoberts510 said:


> Anyone come across open source builds for nodes? Anybody done anything with Arudino yet?



There are some more libraries for Arudino, but these are the only ones off the top of my head.
ArtNet arduino set v2 | vvvv
Arduino playground - DMX
OpenDMX.net Has alot of info for DMX projects.

And for just nodes
Libartnet - OpenDMX.net
Projects - DMX over IP - ArtNetNode
http://www.opendmx.net/index.php/OLA

If you do a bit of googling you will find a lot of artnet projects and libraries.


----------

